# Ducato Wont Start Electrics ???



## Devonlad (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a 2003 Ducato 2.8 JTD Motorhome. not started it for a few weeks as in storage.I came to start it yesterday no go, I have a 12/24 heavy duty jump starter
still no joy?
Put the battery (newish) on charge in situ, have just tried it again there are no ignition lights, side lights, no interior lights ? but the control panel in motorhome is showing battery good 12.8v so should start. Oh the alarm system is OK when I enable or disable alarm the indicators flash. Checked ignition fuse that seems ok. at a loss now


----------



## Neckender (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you checked the earth strap, I seem to have read somewhere that there can be a problem with corrosion on the earth strap connections. Might help to remove it and clean the ends.

John


----------



## Devonlad (Dec 4, 2011)

artheytrate said:


> Have you checked the earth strap, I seem to have read somewhere that there can be a problem with corrosion on the earth strap connections. Might help to remove it and clean the ends.
> 
> John



Hi John

If the indicators flash brightly when I enable or disable the alarm with fob would this not suggest not an earth problem.
Thanks though John appreciate info.


----------



## flyby (Dec 4, 2011)

Devonlad said:


> Hi John
> 
> If the indicators flash brightly when I enable or disable the alarm with fob would this not suggest not an earth problem.
> Thanks though John appreciate info.



it could be the engine earth . put jump lead from battery earth to top of engine on metal. Then see if it starts


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Dec 4, 2011)

you didnt say what happens when you try and start the engine? does it turn over ? or not? but from what i can gather from your post it is either an earth problem as has already been said but i think if you take off both battery leads and clean the terminals and the insides of the lead connectors .you may have some joy
all the best keith.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 5, 2011)

hi, I got my first new Fiat Ducati in 199. Two years later I had the same problem - it was the earth strap due to corrosion.

Undo strap, clean it, & re bolt to a different place.  

Dezi


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 5, 2011)

Had same problem with my Movano van, it was the earth connection to the gearbox that was U/s.

The lighting uses a separate earth and nowhere near as much current.


----------



## Ren (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my Hilux last week, just spray everything with WD40, trace all earths and spray them with contact cleaner/degreaser.  If this doesn't work, it's most likely a blown relay.  Do you get any clicking when you try to start it?

Edit: have you tried cleaning your battery poles and reconnecting them?


----------



## NicknClair (Dec 9, 2011)

Having a quick look at this feed, most of the guys are quite right to point out the well known earthing/battery terminal issue. The only thing that needs to be confirmed (and quite rightly suggested already) is what happens when the key is put to crank position (Start). This will determine if there is an underline ignition fault, or if the car alarm system fitted is not dis-engaging the immobiliser when you turn the alarm system off.
Sometimes dealers fit alarms, which still have an immobiliser fitted. This isn't needed as the Fiat Ducato has a transponder system fitted at factory (which a lot of people do not know). The problem is that a flat battery can cause aftermarket systems to "Lock out". Most systems have an override procedure explained in the handbook on how to shut the system down. 
This is the only logical explanation to having no ignition lights, but good voltage (as you have already looked at main fuses etc). If the Factory Fiat system was playing up, you would have ignition lights, but the code or key symbol would be flashing on the dash telling you there is a fault with the factory system. This is why it can be a nightmare to find out what system is faulty, especially when dealers/fitters have added another immobiliser to the system (which isn't necessary).
A Cobra system usually has a long shaped receptical, which you should find a black dot on the dash and to put the end of the receptical to it, thus turning it off, the also is the same for Meta systems. A Sigma alarm normally has a key pad, so hope that you have a Sigma card with and override number, so you can turn off.
Good Luck


----------

